# EMT used underground



## dmanola7 (May 2, 2009)

I was just on a job where the previous electrician used EMT to feed from the meter pan in front of the house to a Main panel about 50' away. I know from Article 358 in the NEC that EMT can be in direct contact with the earth, but wouldnt it somewhere down the line start to rust and corrode? Personally, I would have used Rigid or PVC. Can someone elaborate on this for me? Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

EMT is legal underground, but I don't use it. In my observation, it will always rust off first right at grade level where it emerges from the ground. If it's still good there, chances are pretty good that the underground portion is fine. Everyone uses PVC underground, mostly. RMC if either security or burial depths are an issue. That install you saw might have been done with leftovers or maybe truck stock.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> That install you saw might have been done with leftovers or maybe truck stock....


...or trunk stock :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

celtic said:


> ...or *trunk* stock :laughing:



Hack Attack!


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

I once had a inspector tell me I couldn't use Rigid for underground, which I was just using rigid 90's for my exposed stub-ups in concrete floor. Of course I told him he was nuts and he let it go.


----------

